# "Your love for that dog is weird"



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

My wife told me this today while Phoebe and I were lying on the bed having a little nap. 

Phoebe was giving me some kisses and snuggling at the time. :-*

How about that!? :-\


Rh.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html

Wierd in a good way. Been sick for almost a month and have been doing a lot of sleeping. Every time durning the day I take a long nap, Bailey will stay with me in the bed until I get up. He forgoes food, drink and any other reason to leave.

Chloe will stay for most of the time but will leave from time to time.

I'm finally feeling better. My bond with Bailey and Chloe is closer than ever.

Love is a two way street.

RBD.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My better half says that the love I show towards my Sophie isn't really love.... more like obsession ;D I can't help it! She is the most beautiful and loving! :

*redbirddog*, I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I call myself weird for my love for Rosie. I don't need to be told--it's a little over the top


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

I love Copper loads!! i have kisses and snuggles all the time treat him like a baby!! (i don't have children yet)

My bf always says "he comes between us" lol i just joke and say "but i love him more!!" 

I get separation anxiety if i leave him for too long and the other day he was at doggy day care and i was home I HATED IT, didn't know what to do with myself! he normally follows me from room to room.


----------

